

8 Possible Alternatives to the Turing Test - RockyMcNuts
http://io9.com/8-possible-alternatives-to-the-turing-test-1697983985

======
sp332
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimum_intelligent_signal_tes...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimum_intelligent_signal_test)
was designed to fix the problems with the Loebner Prize.

